# Fahrradläden in Freiburg



## cyy (11. August 2005)

Hallo,

da ich ab Oktober in Freiburg wohnen werde, bräzchte ich noch ein paar Anlaufstellen bezüglich MTbikes und Zubehör.
Ich hatte da auch schonmal eine Linkliste in meinen Favoriten aber die ist leider verschwunden   
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand ein paar nennen könnte inklusive Bikes/Teile welche dort vertrieben werden.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. August 2005)

Dynamo bikes & Service. Strasse, Erwinstraße 1517

klein aber fein, da bekommt man kein scheiss angelabert. 
helfen gerne, haben ahnung. auch im ddd bereich ausgestattet. 

nachteil: nicht viel auf lager, oft muss man teile bestellen.

gibt noch viele andere shops, dürfen die anderen user beschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (12. August 2005)

ich war früher immer bei Fahrrad Hild und eigentlich sehr zufrieden, die habe inzwischen einen riesen Laden im Industriegebiet Nord gebaut, ich war leider noch nicht drin, aber sieht beeindruckend aus.


----------



## cyy (13. August 2005)

Danke schonmal   
Habe gehört, dass es ein Freiburg auch nen gut sortierten Cube Händler geben soll. Wo ist denn der situiert?


----------



## LittleHunter (13. August 2005)

cyy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ab Oktober in Freiburg wohnen werde, bräzchte ich noch ein paar Anlaufstellen bezüglich MTbikes und Zubehör.
> Ich hatte da auch schonmal eine Linkliste in meinen Favoriten aber die ist leider verschwunden
> ...



Bin selbst meist Kunde bei Hild Radwelt ! Die sind im Industriegebiet in der Nähe vom IKEA.

Führen Specialized, Giant usw... und sind insgesamt auch mit Zubehör gut ausgestattet.


----------



## -PACE- (13. August 2005)

Cube

http://www.t-2.de/

auch ganz gut

http://www.extratour-freiburg.de/


----------



## cygnus-x1 (14. August 2005)

cyy schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schonmal
> Habe gehört, dass es ein Freiburg auch nen gut sortierten Cube Händler geben soll. Wo ist denn der situiert?



eben der www.t-2.de ( sport tout terrain ) ist in der habsburgerstraße in der innenstadt. ansonsten gibts im industriegebiet haid jetzt noch nen großen hot bike (gibts auch teningen und waldkirch). extratour = extrateuer. in gundelfingen gibts noch tolopois radladen der hat viel scott und wheeler dann oh gott wie heißt denn der an der johannis-kirche (grübel) der hat steppenwolf und und ...

cygnus-x1

edit: willkommen in freiburg


----------



## Berggams (14. August 2005)

cyy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gehört, dass es ein Freiburg auch nen gut sortierten Cube Händler geben soll. Wo ist denn der situiert?



Hi cyy,

mit gut sortierten Cube Händler kannst du eigentlich nur hot bike in der Bötzinger Stasse 40 meinen.
Hier noch die Telefonnummer: 0761/4011199

Wie cygnus-x1 bereits erwähnt hat, haben die auch noch Shops in Teningen und Waldkirch, wobei der Shop in Waldkirch zukünftig mehr FR und DH-lastig ausgestattet werden soll.


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2005)

Ich geh am liebsten zum *Lebensrad* (Eschholzstr. 46). Die haben zwar wenig Parts und Bikes, sind aber kompetent was Reperaturen angeht.
Teile gibts am günstigsten im *Bike-Palast* in der Schwarzwaldstr., da war ich aber schon länger nicht mehr.
In der *Fahrrad-Werkstatt* im Vorderhaus (Habsburgerstr.) kann man gegen Gebühr selber an seinem Rad schrauben...

Hild-Fan bin ich keiner, aber die haben unbestritten den größten und buntesten Laden mit recht viel Auswahl.


----------



## cyy (15. August 2005)

Hui da hat sich ja einiges getan !
Hab mittlerweile auch meine Linkliste wiedergefunden    

http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-einkaufen.htm

Da werd ich dann im Oktober sicher ein schönes Radel ergattern können


----------



## cygnus-x1 (16. August 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh am liebsten zum *Lebensrad* (Eschholzstr. 46). Die haben zwar wenig Parts und Bikes, sind aber kompetent was Reperaturen angeht.
> Teile gibts am günstigsten im *Bike-Palast* in der Schwarzwaldstr., da war ich aber schon länger nicht mehr.
> In der *Fahrrad-Werkstatt* im Vorderhaus (Habsburgerstr.) kann man gegen Gebühr selber an seinem Rad schrauben...
> 
> Hild-Fan bin ich keiner, aber die haben unbestritten den größten und buntesten Laden mit recht viel Auswahl.



ich bin auch kein hild-fan - mein kumpel meint der service ist besch..eiden dort!
ausser klamotten kann man dort nit viel gutes kaufen!

cygnus.x1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cygnus-x1 (16. August 2005)

cygnus-x1 schrieb:
			
		

> eben der www.t-2.de ( sport tout terrain ) ist in der habsburgerstraße in der innenstadt. ansonsten gibts im industriegebiet haid jetzt noch nen großen hot bike (gibts auch teningen und waldkirch). extratour = extrateuer. in gundelfingen gibts noch tolopois radladen der hat viel scott und wheeler dann oh gott wie heißt denn der an der johannis-kirche (grübel) der hat steppenwolf und und ...
> 
> cygnus-x1
> 
> edit: willkommen in freiburg



so ich habs!!
der händler heisst pedal+ !! 
war mal dort - war ganz nett - ich bin aber lieber bei www.t-2.de !!

cygnus-x1


----------



## Rolf (16. August 2005)

cygnus-x1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin aber lieber bei www.t-2.de !!
> cygnus-x1



Die sind sehr nett und noch halbwegs günstig, aber als ich zuletzt wegen einer Reperatur dort, war hatten die noch nicht einmal einen gescheiten Satz Inbus-Schlüssel...

Aber zumindest soviel Courage mir das zu sagen und mich zur Konkurrenz zu schicken (Fahrrad-Werkstatt)!


----------



## HaJo_Fr (16. August 2005)

HotBike als Cube und Ghost-Händler kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Die Filiale in der Bötzinger Str. in FR ist bei mir bei der Arbeit direkt um die Ecke. Guter Service, sehr nett.

http://www.hotbike-shop.de/


----------



## cyy (16. August 2005)

Kann mir jmd was zu 
http://www.fahrrad-metzger.de
sagen?
Habe mich irgendwie in das Simplon Mythos/Gravity verliebt


----------



## cygnus-x1 (16. August 2005)

cyy schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jmd was zu
> http://www.fahrrad-metzger.de
> sagen?
> Habe mich irgendwie in das Simplon Mythos/Gravity verliebt



ich geh da als hin wenn ich ersatzteile für meine zündapp brauch und da ist er eigentlich kompetent und sehr hilfsbereit!

cygnus-x1


----------



## cyy (17. August 2005)

Na dann werd ich da mal vorbeischauen.
Habe heute die Zusage von der Uni  bekommen, wird sicherlich ne super Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (18. August 2005)

*Hallöle,*
*hier geht es zur Liste "Bike-Shops in Freiburg"*

*

*​ 
*Wenn ein Laden fehlt, kann man über das Kontaktformular die (kostenfreie) Aufnahme in die Liste beantragen.*


----------

